# Martial arts anyone?



## Hexer (Jan 16, 2008)

was wondering if any of you do any and which ones

I recently (like one month before christmas) started to learn/train Pekiti Tirsia Kali for several reasons:

1. I NEED to do some kind of sports again after not doing any sport seriously for the last 4 years (or a bit more)
2. I have been interested in martial arts for ages
3. when I found out about Kali I instantly liked everything I found out about it and yea, its quite a lot of fun really

oh and I feel it may actually help a bit with selfdefence should I ever need that


what about you guys 'n gals?


----------



## Oneiros (Jan 17, 2008)

yey kali is cool, I have sparringed with kali practicioner.
I train Kendo, before I trained Wing Chun. 
Now I train some koruy (old traditional styles) bujinkan taijutsu/ninjutsu and its very interesting 

I like the kali sparring gear, It is easy to wear while the kendo equipment is heavy like hell and claustrophobic LOL


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 17, 2008)

I tried kali/escrima a little and it's fun n' easy. If it's affordable then sign up.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 17, 2008)

I think maybe you should get into the "marital" arts. 

That's the best excersize.


----------



## daybean (Jan 17, 2008)

is this like taboe?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 17, 2008)

The only martial arts I've done is Tae kwon do. It was fun when I was little but I got tired of it. I've also done of of the, I guess American version of?, kickboxing.


----------



## daybean (Jan 17, 2008)

ah, zepp you talk about the old american drunken boxing, i follow.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 17, 2008)

daybean said:


> ah, zepp you talk about the old american drunken boxing, i follow.





All I really learned from kickboxing is this:

1.) Short mexican guys are fast as hell and will destroy your face with a tornado of spinning kicks. 

2.) Tall black guys have the ability to send little scrawny white boys flying with one kick.


True story.


----------



## daybean (Jan 17, 2008)

true stroy, well mexican fighting is almost all boxing, its huge in mexico, but if your talking about asian countries its all kickboxing, with every culture in that great area haven there own take on anything to do with kick,elbows,fists and not forgetting a brutal muytai clicth for those brutal knees. this kind of art is very popular in brazil.


----------



## courtney2018 (Jan 17, 2008)

In college I took martial arts, but I haven't done anything with it since. I was taught a mixture of many styles. I took aspects that I liked of each and that's what my personal style is.

I did it for the knowledge and sport of it. I didn't do competitions or anything. I sparred with my partner, but that's it.

I was taught Aikido, Wing Chun, Jiu-Jitsu, Sambo, and Muay Thai. I preferred alot of close quarter/grappling training as it's most likely to be used in a personal defense situation.


----------



## Hexer (Jan 17, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I tried kali/escrima a little and it's fun n' easy. If it's affordable then sign up.




thats what I did a week ago hehe

Oneiros: youre right about the Kendo protective gear, I've never worn it personally but it looks all huge and armor-like whereas in Kali one usually only uses helmet, gloves and stuff like arm/leg-guards it seems. I've never worn protective gear for kali so far as of course I've only been doing it for some weeks now so I'm nowhere near a sparring-fight

I really like the flexibility of it cause you learn to fight with empty hands as well as knifes, sticks (of all lengths), swords, whatever... and on all distances too (from long range to close quarters and grappling techniques (dumog can be BRUTAL.....)

yea well, what can I say.... I really like it hehe


----------



## Oneiros (Jan 17, 2008)

I was in european championship in Kendo, LOTS OF FUN!!! )

but my sensei was crap of a man so I quitted that... :s
now I am in bujinkan arts and its great although there is no compentitions in that but the art is fantastic and there are a lot of weapons and hand to hand/grapple tehniques

Hexer: when we meet we organise a duel!! deal? ) hehe I am so hooked up sparring with diferent weaponry
look at this site, this is some cool stuff for sparring!!! better than kendo equipment and shinais:
Realistic Sparring Weapons (i mean for the weapons, look and feel good like real ones)


----------



## Hexer (Jan 17, 2008)

Oneiros said:


> I was in european championship in Kendo, LOTS OF FUN!!! )
> 
> but my sensei was crap of a man so I quitted that... :s
> now I am in bujinkan arts and its great although there is no compentitions in that but the art is fantastic and there are a lot of weapons and hand to hand/grapple tehniques
> ...



wow, those sparring weopons look really cool! to bad they have no filippino swords or stuff like that haha 

lol sure we could try some sparring, but wait another few months or years, ok? 


oh, and what is bujinkan btw?


damnit, cant go to training today, I have a pretty bad cold so not much sports for me


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 17, 2008)

I've been training pretty seriously in a variety of martial arts for probably the past 20 years or so.

I've done a lot of stuff and hold a few ranks, but for about the past 5 years I've been doing a lot of MMA stuff (Thai boxing & jiu jitsu).

I really like the artform of styles like TKD, and I also really like the stand-up aspect of MMA. My ground is just really not that good, and even with all of the training I'll ever do, it won't get a whole lot better. I'm just not a ground guy.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 17, 2008)

I trained for a few years in Taekwondo (black), Jiu Jitsu and boxing. I had to quit because most of my joints were screaming in agony whenever i finished. I wish I started earlier in my life as it helped me drop almost 70 pounds off my frame, which contributed to the damage to my joints.


----------



## Wolfpack76 (Jan 17, 2008)

I tried a few and leaned 4 forms, jutsu,mui tie kickboxing,and kempo,and kong fu, The best one together is is jutsu for ground work and kickboxing for upper i think is the best


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 17, 2008)

bujinkan is ninjas


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 17, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> I trained for a few years in Taekwondo (black), Jiu Jitsu and boxing. I had to quit because most of my joints were screaming in agony whenever i finished.



I hear that. Not necessarily my joints, but I've had quite a few injuries that put a damper on training (and even simple tasks, sometimes).

I have a few "weather" detectors, plus I can't open jars with my right hand. The toes on my right foot will break if I look at them funny.

It's a lot of fun and I still enjoy it, but I have to be more careful now, as the injuries start to catch up to you.


----------



## rufeo (Jan 18, 2008)

Wolfpack76 said:


> I tried a few and leaned 4 forms, jutsu,mui tie kickboxing,and kempo,and kong fu, The best one together is is jutsu for ground work and kickboxing for upper i think is the best



Not trying to be an ass but its muay thai and kung fu. And are you trying to say jiu-jitsu or jutsu?


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 19, 2008)

I learned some stuff while in the Navy. Also studied shotokan karate in high school. As soon as I can get clearance from my doctor, I wanna sign up for Krav Maga.


----------



## rufeo (Jan 19, 2008)

shotokan is no joke. what is Krav Maga can't say I've ever heard of it?


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 19, 2008)

rufeo said:


> shotokan is no joke. what is Krav Maga can't say I've ever heard of it?



Krav Maga - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's the official martial art of the Israeli Defense Forces.


----------



## rufeo (Jan 19, 2008)

wow quite interesting


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 19, 2008)

I got a brown belt in shotokan karate, it's a pretty fun form of karate.


----------



## Hexer (Jan 19, 2008)

I read a bit about Krav Maga some time ago and checked some videos on youtube, too. seems quite interesting to me. its very much focused on modern self defence. a few techniques actually seemed a little similar to kali to me.

anyone into yaw yan? seems really effective, too but looks like it needs quite a bit more training until you can actually make some use of it than some other things

hmm, what is Shotokan Karate btw? I mean of course I know what Karate is (have looked into it a bit some years back) but somehow I dont really know about Shotokan even though the name keeps popping up lol

yesterday I tried some knife-defence and empty hands stuff on my mum, but thats kinda difficult cause I gotta be very carefull not to hurt something hahaha I just wanted to make sure I got that stuff right, especially since I couldnt go to training this thursday


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 19, 2008)

Shotokan is an old style of karate. It's much more fixed on the ART then the MARTIAL part of martial arts. Lots of kata and not so much self defense.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 19, 2008)

Judo here 

But it was about.......7-8 years ago  or so


----------



## Hexer (Jan 19, 2008)

oh damn, actually I did about 1 year or so of judo training YEAAAAAARS ago when I was a kid (must have been like 8 year old or something...) but it wasnt really for me. right now I think I've pretty much found everything I wanted in Kali hehe

saw something on tv yesterday, they were trying to find out what is the "ultimate weapon of the asian martial arts". there conclusion was, thats its the Katana cause it has good range, is easy to controll, powerfull and doesnt break easily like some other weapons.
I found their experiments and all quite interesting but also a bit lacking partially. in fact I think they only scratched the surface kinda hehe

also saw another thing about martial arts some time ago which I found more interesting. you know like testing what the human body is capable of doing. they had different martial artists strike crash-test dummies and stuff like that.
the boxer was the only one who was able to do a classic one punch KO for example. they had a Kung Fu master, too, he was the fastest (actually they put a sensor in his hand while he was doing a punch and saw that he strikes at about 12m/s which is about 3 times as fast as a snake strikes when it bites). they also had a Ninjitsu master who was the only one having a pretty much perfect balance and also was the only one who is able to kill with a single strike (they let him do it on the dummy and the techs said there was an 80% chance for this hit to be deadly). was quite interesting to watch I thought


----------



## Hexer (Jan 21, 2008)

hey guys a little question that is partially related to the topic: does anyone happen to know where I could get a Balisong TRAINING knife in europe (possibly germany)? real Balisongs are illegal in germany and I dont need/want one anyways but a Training-version would be nice just to flip around and train fingers and all


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 31, 2008)

I found a couple of locals places that teach Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, and one that teaches Muay Thai.


----------



## Nerina (Jan 31, 2008)

Try Krav Maga, really, I love it


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 1, 2008)

muay thai rulz  but after so many years of search and research for martial arts I found bujinkan are the best


----------



## Hexer (Feb 9, 2008)

YAY new toys 







made from Kamagong (philippino ebony, like almost all other training-knifes lol), hard, heavy, sturdy
the Kris one could be sanded a little finer but I may just do that myself if I find it necessary, they were kinda cheap after all so they arent perfect but still very nice. and its a nice upgrade from practicing with a cut-off stick haha


----------



## 777timesgod (Feb 12, 2008)

The important thing about martial arts is to find a teacher thats not an asshole and that is determined to train you to death!!!! Too many lazy people these days and too many idiots that think they are martial arts masters only beacuse they 've been training for some time! I am not talking about any of you guys of course, i don't know how trained or not each of you is...


----------



## Hexer (Feb 17, 2008)

777timesgod said:


> The important thing about martial arts is to find a teacher thats not an asshole and that is determined to train you to death!!!! Too many lazy people these days and too many idiots that think they are martial arts masters only beacuse they 've been training for some time! I am not talking about any of you guys of course, i don't know how trained or not each of you is...



I'm still pretty new to training but its lots of fun to me and I really want to take it further! for how long I've been in it now I think I'm doing fairly well. lets see what the future will bring hehe

trainer seems fine. he's a really cool dude and I got the impression that doing that stuff and training other people is real fun to him while he still takes it seriously


----------



## -K4G- (Feb 18, 2008)

street fighting FTW!
ahhh..those were the days....


----------



## Hexer (Feb 19, 2008)

KillForGod said:


> street fighting FTW!
> ahhh..those were the days....



street fighter 2 turbo was a cool game! ahhh the hours we spent with that...


----------



## Hexer (Apr 9, 2008)

did a little DIY practice-weapon making.

I've always (since I know them) liked those beasts:
Ginunting
but as far as I am aware there are no practice versions of those, soo.......

what I did was buy a cheap bokken (like 12):








the blade-cuving is pretty much the same, just the other way round. its just too long (like 110cm) cause its made mainly for two-handed use, so:




I basically cut of the long handle and shaped a new handle with some filing. then reshaped and refitted the handguard and this is what I got now:





























I think its pretty cool for what it is, also considering the cheap price


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 9, 2008)

pretty nice.


----------



## RipVanWinkle (May 13, 2008)

I took Tae-Kwon-Do for 3 years and loved it, I had an awesome Korean instructor and learned a lot. 


The only reason I am not still taking it is because the gym closed down due to finacial issues .


----------



## jim777 (May 16, 2008)

I study both ITF TKD and Seido Juku. I study Seido at the World Honbu in Manhattan, with Kaicho Tadashi Nakamura.


----------



## Prostheta (May 4, 2009)

This thread looks like it hasn't been live for a while, but I thought it best posting here than starting a new one....

I'm training in Muay Thai with Chao Phraya under Kru Leigh Edlin, who is currently the IKF UK light middleweight champion and WMTO Midlands champion. Should be going for a British championship later this year. I'm hopefully going to be an assistant instructor, or getting there by the end of the year. Leigh is very strong on fighting Thai, as opposed to the Western habits of throwing in the boring boxing/slugging crap which ruins it IMO. Repeat kicks, clinchwork, pong/pad/pid, Muay Boran influence, etc. A lot of the MT fights i've seen in the UK aren't as awesome to watch as Thai fighters. Why do people jump straight in hell for leather during the first round? That kind of defeats the Pi Muay, and testing your opponent. Anyway. I could go on forever about Muay Thai....

Leigh's last title defence vs. Jeff Binns (inc. Wai Kru and Ram Muay)
http://www.facebook.com/v/66162295675

I used to play bass whilst in a band with Leigh also - great frontman :-D


----------



## Daemoniac (May 4, 2009)

There have been a couple in the last couple of months  One is in the "Lifestyle, health & Fitness" section (the biggest one), and another slightly newer one in Off Topic.

As you'll see in the big one, i did "Ninjutsu" for about a year, Karate for a while, Judo etc. Progmetaldan does Krav Maga (israeli martial art), and a few other people too  Im also looking at starting Systema and Pencak Silat (as well as possibly Krav Maga too) 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/li...ood/78038-any-martial-arts-practicioners.html

Thats the biggest thread so far


----------



## progmetaldan (May 5, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> There have been a couple in the last couple of months  One is in the "Lifestyle, health & Fitness" section (the biggest one), and another slightly newer one in Off Topic.
> 
> As you'll see in the big one, i did "Ninjutsu" for about a year, Karate for a while, Judo etc. Progmetaldan does Krav Maga (israeli martial art), and a few other people too  Im also looking at starting Systema and Pencak Silat (as well as possibly Krav Maga too)
> 
> ...



yes, I just bumped that one, I reckon Martial Arts is more of a lifestyle than a sport anyway...  Now head over there and answer my question on healing balms...


----------



## Daemoniac (May 5, 2009)

Done


----------



## 777timesgod (May 12, 2009)

I study Shotokan Karate-Do, it's not a hobby for me but a passion. Practise every day despite pushing my body to the limit too many times.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 19, 2009)

i've been studying shotokan karate-do for nearly 18 years now, i have also studied Aikido, Judo, Muay thai, i'd like to study Kendo but then i wouldn't any spare time for anything else!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 14, 2009)

So I just set up a myspace for my best ''true friend'' John Mos...

John Mos (John Mos) | MySpace.com

John has been into martial arts all of his life and has several dans in many different styles and techniques...

Anyway here is a video I made in which John demonstrated a unique Taiji style which only 23 people know... the San Xue Shan style..... enjoy 



He is also one of the We Dao Kan masters, very few people know this martial art from Laos, this shitty website was made years ago and i'm about to change this for him but for now here is John demonstrating some we dao kan....

We Dao Kan, les techniques.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 21, 2009)

new video, enjoy


----------



## vontetzianos (Jul 21, 2009)

I studied Judo for about 2 years. It was fun but I lost interest. My dad however is a brown belt in karate.

I have always been drawn to Krav Maga, an Israeli martial art which makes use of EVERYTHING in ANY situation from knives, elbows, gun barrels, rifle stocks etc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRFR7HB5Kho


----------



## Fionn (Jul 22, 2009)

for me i like to differentiate sport "arts" and the practical science of self defence, 90% of the "arts" are uneffcient on the street.

I love Muai Thai and BJJ, was well as the Chinese stuff (Wing Chun, Shaolin 5 Animals, Choy Li Fut etc etc). I did MT for a while (love it, love it, love it). Its great for fitness and its fun to kick the shit out of things and spar. So far I haven't been able to afford BJJ lessons, the gyms are rip off merchants round here, but it looks fun (gotta love UFC) and practical too, most street brawls end up on the floor!

Love Jeet Kune Do, for the more direct self defence stuff, not the bloated "lets make some money" Inosanto Concepts shit, I spent a year studying it and got nowhere, due to the fact that there is so much to learn, learn a little of this (Wing Chun/Muai Thai), learn a little of that (Kali/Escrima) and never get anything dialed, thus keep paying me (Sifu) to teach you snippets of a fuck load of crap, my Sifu used to change the language from Philipino to Japanese to Chinese all the time!!! I much prefer the real "Original" JKD of the likes of Jerry Poteet, Tommy Carruthers and Ted Wong.

My main problem with tradtional arts for defence is that they all then to be a bit bloated and seem to focus on grading and progression, which isn't a bad thing but it has nothing to do with self defence! There are simple easy to learn ways to protect yourself but most "arts" tend to miss them. They are more centered around styles and whatnot, which is cool, I love them for thier aesthetic qualities but in a real situation 90% of what is taught will be useless (to the average Joe)! There are a few that are different, i.e. Krav Maga, JKD, Wing Chun and MT (to a certain extent).

Sorry I've just realised I've hijacked the tread a bit 

If ya into the street defence stuff check this guy out YouTube - streetfightsecrets's Channel


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 22, 2009)

Fionn said:


> for me i like to differentiate sport "arts" and the practical science of self defence, 90% of the "arts" are uneffcient on the street.
> 
> I love Muai Thai and BJJ, was well as the Chinese stuff (Wing Chun, Shaolin 5 Animals, Choy Li Fut etc etc). I did MT for a while (love it, love it, love it). Its great for fitness and its fun to kick the shit out of things and spar. So far I haven't been able to afford BJJ lessons, the gyms are rip off merchants round here, but it looks fun (gotta love UFC) and practical too, most street brawls end up on the floor!
> 
> ...


 
I second your opinion 100%. I have found that in europe you are "taught" to get a grade because it is the repustation of a club / academy which is in the balance. When i went for my black belt, it was made clear to me that i was not training in 1 of the top 5 club in my area so it was going to be very difficult, which pissed me off a bit.

We all have seen doofer with shiny outfit..etc... and after a while i refused to pass grades, and refused to go to events, and just focused on the meaning of martial arts.

I have also found that people are soft when it comes to "experiencing pain". I mean it is a martial art, at some point it is going to hurt. If this art is suppose to help you defend yourself, you need to know and understand (within reasons) that you are going to get hit.

I remenber trying to make beginers hitting me. They could not do it simply because it did not feel right and (kindly) they did not want to hurt me.

So now, i train alone, trying to improve the little i know. When i want to check i go to a club for 3 -6 months, but invariable the same problems re-emerge....

Shame really.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 22, 2009)

Bruce Lee used to say that a belt is great for holding your pants


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 22, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Bruce Lee used to say that a belt is great for holding your pants


 
yes and in karate kid when asked what belt the old guy is he says "cotton"...which is true !!!


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## 777timesgod (Jul 25, 2009)

Belts, medals in competition and awards mean nothing! take some advice guys, forget the sport martial arts. They are not real martial arts. when you get in a street fight you will get your ass handed to you.

Learn traditional Shotokan Karate-Do or Aikido and Hapkido or old school judo. all these sport arts with 10 kilos of protective gear don't help and are fake. what are you going to do if you run into trouble in the street? Maybe say: "Just a minute i need to get into my protective gear"? No way. I see black belts and teachers that have done karate for years and their strongest strikes are like getting hit with a pillow. What a joke they are...

I practise Karate-do but only the traditional style and i can make a man twice my size cry like a baby. This way i am sure that my strikes are worth and that i am safe. I know champions (not local but sometimes european and world class) and black belts that got beat up by people that knew nothing so be careful and never think that what you do is enough. always harden yourself to the max.


----------



## progmetaldan (Jul 27, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> I studied Judo for about 2 years. It was fun but I lost interest. My dad however is a brown belt in karate.
> 
> I have always been drawn to Krav Maga, an Israeli martial art which makes use of EVERYTHING in ANY situation from knives, elbows, gun barrels, rifle stocks etc




Yeah I practice Krav Maga, its fantastic!  Started beginning of this year, and now approaching my second grading... Everything learned is very applicable and I'm hoping to become a Police Officer...


----------



## Deviliumrei (Jan 2, 2010)

I've done *Hokutoryu Ju-jutsu* for 1 year now. Hokutoryu jujutsu covers basically everything you need for self defense, punches, kicks, throws, defending against weapons. We have pretty tight discipline and you have to be really good to get your next belt. That's why every sensei and sempai is very good teacher. Here is video of what it is like:


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm sorry, but when I see a martial art where people "punch" eachother without gloves I just can't take it seriously.

Some of the sparring I did during Muay Thai training, we'd break our knuckles and smash each other up so badly we'd all be in hospital if we hadn't been wearing 10oz minimum gloves.


----------



## Deviliumrei (Jan 2, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I'm sorry, but when I see a martial art where people "punch" eachother without gloves I just can't take it seriously.
> 
> Some of the sparring I did during Muay Thai training, we'd break our knuckles and smash each other up so badly we'd all be in hospital if we hadn't been wearing 10oz minimum gloves.



I think hitting with gloves on is more wussy than gloves off. When you spar bare handed you learn to control your punches. You don't have to hit with full power every time, believe me. We too use gloves occasionally though.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 3, 2010)

Deviliumrei said:


> I think hitting with gloves on is more wussy than gloves off. When you spar bare handed you learn to control your punches. You don't have to hit with full power every time, believe me. We too use gloves occasionally though.



There is no way I could box effectively with no gloves and not hurt someone. Even with loose fists and no wraps, it would be impossible. I think one of the reasons I've never found someone outside of MT or Boxing with strong punches is probably because they just aren't used to hitting properly. The mechanics of their art doesn't help.

Don't even get me started on Karate and Tae Kwon Do kicks


----------



## 777timesgod (Jan 3, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> There is no way I could box effectively with no gloves and not hurt someone. Even with loose fists and no wraps, it would be impossible. I think one of the reasons I've never found someone outside of MT or Boxing with strong punches is probably because they just aren't used to hitting properly. The mechanics of their art doesn't help.
> 
> Don't even get me started on Karate and Tae Kwon Do kicks



Of course you cant box properly at first, it takes years of practise to learn to control and adjust the strength of your fists. I can change the power of my fists accordingly and this does have a good use in the street. A softer punch at a strong location on the body can confuse an opponent, same goes with blocking. 

Truly amazing when you figure out how to do it yourself! An art inside another art for Shotokan Karate, however you have to learn how to do it all the time. All the old senseis have this one down to perfection and thats why they defeat stronger and younger opponents with ease all the time.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 3, 2010)

777timesgod said:


> Of course you cant box properly at first, it takes years of practise to learn to control and adjust the strength of your fists. I can change the power of my fists accordingly and this does have a good use in the street. A softer punch at a strong location on the body can confuse an opponent, same goes with blocking.
> 
> Truly amazing when you figure out how to do it yourself! An art inside another art for Shotokan Karate, however you have to learn how to do it all the time. All the old senseis have this one down to perfection and thats why they defeat stronger and younger opponents with ease all the time.




I can box - what I'm saying is I couldn't spar without gloves and not lose something along the way. When you see these guys doing their soft sparring with no gloves, they are moving slower and being careful to avoid hurting each other. When it comes to a real fight, you want it to be as close to training as possible, so training with as much power and speed as you can get makes sense - hence why Thai boxers train with gloves and shin pads.


----------

